

Sweden: wiretap all internet and telephone traffic - bootload
http://blog.brokep.com/2008/06/22/fra/

======
schtog
Yes this is f-----g offensive. It pisses me off tremendously.

I hope not only Belgium will take us to court for this.

What kind of braindead imbecils come up with stuff like this.

Too many decisions being taken over our heads.

------
helveticaman
If I worked at The Pirate Bay, I'd have a poison pill around my neck in case
obedient assholes bust through the door and want to take me to a bunker for
indefinite torture.

The parliament might as well put a swastika on the Swedish flag.

------
daniel-cussen
before:

Swedish govt != Nazis

after:

Swedish govt = Nazis!

